# Building a Sega Nomad Battery Pack from Scratch



## Kouen Hasuki (Dec 3, 2013)

I Was recently just shipped a Sega Nomad by a friend, Unfortunately it didn't include its battery box, So I got to thinking of making my own instead.

What I was thinking was 6 AA's in an enclosure box wired to a typical Gen / MD AC Plug then using Velcro and double sided tape on the back of the nomad and Velcro glued to the new box to run it.

Then I can run it of 6 High Capacity Rechargeable AA's, What I'm looking for is opinions on this potential design. From what I have read 7 to 10 Volt range is fine for the Nomad and 6 Rechargeable AA's would give 7.2v I would also use 2600 ones at least though I have heard of 3000 ones but I don't know if there any good since there's no name brand I know of supplying them and that's normally a red flag.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 7, 2014)

Finished building my Nomad Battery Pack!
*Testing (Using Game Gear, Colour lines are normal I need to fix the LCD): *
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9chlx16n8k12d4c/2014-01-05 16.52.33.jpg
*Wiring and soldering it up: *
https://www.dropbox.com/s/be2n2t2yxkqb03z/2014-01-05 18.45.05.jpg
*Testing on one of my nomads (yea I have 2 now):*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/32i8pifdcevl1ew/2014-01-05 18.48.58.jpg
*Making it it attach and detachable with velcro:*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dba167tvhzohmfl/2014-01-06 14.04.03.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rxpsxhdk3xwvrd8/2014-01-06 14.09.36.jpg
*Final Results:*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ebzzvar2tg4pki/2014-01-06 14.11.55.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/eo7vhmg4tv0c70m/2014-01-08%2014.41.32.jpg

Please note the rechargables was a bit low before I started and the unit indicates a low battery like a normal battery pack


----------



## crea (Feb 2, 2014)

Nicely done! Looks better then the original, not as bulky atleast.

As a suggestion, get the new NiMH rechargeble batteries with less Ah drop over time, like "eneloop" and the likes (they are also dirt cheap)


----------



## BMinkie (Feb 2, 2014)

good fucken job nice

it should last longer then the regular standard one


----------



## Jayro (Feb 2, 2014)

My Nomad never had a batterypack, and I was sad... I basically had a Sega Genesis with an LCD screen. :/


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2014)

crea said:


> Nicely done! Looks better then the original, not as bulky atleast.
> 
> As a suggestion, get the new NiMH rechargeble batteries with less Ah drop over time, like "eneloop" and the likes (they are also dirt cheap)


 

Way ahead of you that's what I do use, get about 5 and a half hours outta em 



BMinkie said:


> good fucken job nice
> 
> it should last longer then the regular standard one


 

Deffo!



JayRo said:


> My Nomad never had a batterypack, and I was sad... I basically had a Sega Genesis with an LCD screen. :/


 

Why not build one like I did, I can provide a link to the under 3 buck battery box I used 

Got a 2nd unit to do some work on now xD

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7bl4vvywxfat3ge/2014-01-04 14.52.51.jpg


----------



## bdoi (Oct 17, 2018)

I would be interested by a link where I can buy the battery box you used

thanks


----------

